# 5000 Calories a Day To Gain Muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I just read a new article on T-nation by Mark Rippetoe and I have actually seen other articles like this one that recommend a gallon of milk and huge amounts of food. It suggests for optimal muscle growth, many more calories than most people recommend are necessary for optimal bulking. He says it takes [...]

*Read More...*


----------

